# Some Of My Young Mice



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Just some of my youngsters, either freshly weaned or soon to be weaned.

Siamese texel[long haired astrex] x Siamese satin angora litter









































Blue Splashed Satin texel[long haired astrex] doe, she's 5 weeks old. 

















5 week old splashed satin angora does

























5 week old splashed satin angora bucks









































3 week old fuzzy does

























6 week old fuzzy buck









3 week old pied merle buck

























Himi Bucks they're all 5-6 weeks old, I have my eye on 2 as future studs but I'm growing out the other 2 to see how they develop. 

































Black Splashed Satin Buck, he's 5 weeks old


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Love the angoras


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

LOVE those hemi bucks! And omg that splash buck is adorable. Great color on him, the satin really makes him shine. Great stuff!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You've got some great mice there - I'm impressed by the coats on the texel and longhaired/angora mice


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Those angoras <3


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

They are all gorgeous!  The last buck is my favorite.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Love all those fluffy babies! Whenever I see them, I just want to get a balloon.... :nar


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

You have such beautiful, healthy-looking mice. Congrats!


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks .


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Love the himis, but the black splashed satin buck... gorgeous! the colour really goes well with the satin coat. Lovely fellow.


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Very nice, Cindy! I love the PEW Fuzzy and the Himi bucks are awesome. They've come a long way!


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm so jealous, they're beautiful. Those fluffy babies are so adorable.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

STUNNING!

SHEEP MICE! :lol:


----------

